# ATI Mach64 DRM not working - sort of solved

## mtombs

Hello

I am so tired of trying to get drm to work. Why does it have to be so hard? Anyway, I have an old Compaq deskpro that I am trying to setup. 

I have emerged xorg-x11 with insecure-drivers, I have emerged x11-drm, I have agpgart, intel_agp, drm modules loaded.  I have done

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

I have the following in my xorg conf:

```

Section "Module"

  Load "dri"

  Load "glx"

....

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

   Identifier "card0"

   Driver "ati"

   ChipSet "ati"

   VendorName "ATI"

   BoardName "3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X"

  ChipId 0x4742

  ChipRev 0x5c

  BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

```

But it doesn't work. No errors in Xorg.0.log. glxinfo says no direct rendering. Anybody got any ideas? I am so tired of this. One occasion when I want linux to work the same way as windows.Last edited by mtombs on Mon Oct 31, 2005 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mtombs

ok, trying to do a manual probe of the mach64 module gives me:

```

# modprobe mach64

FATAL: Error inserting mach64 (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r5/x11-drm/mach64.ko): unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg says:

```

mach64: Unknown symbol drm_cleanup_pci

```

Any ideas?

----------

## mtombs

Right, the mach64 module was complaning because I had DRM compiled as a module in the kernel, and x11-drm installs its own DRM module. Removed DRM from the kernel, compiled, install, reboot. Now mach64 installs. Now, however, DRI won't work because apparently I have too high a resolution (1024x768!) I found the same problem here : [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-352109-highlight-dri+static+buffer+allocation.html

[/url]

So at 800x600, hooray, direct rendering works. But what use is that?  :Sad:  What a waste of two hours.

----------

